# C.C. Panoramico - Arequipa



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*C.C. Panoramico*

*El Centro Comercial se construyo en la segunda mitad de la década pasada ne dos etapas teniendo dos salidas una a mercaderes y otra a pierola, perpendicular a la primera.

Como hace tiempo q no veia fotos de esta, me anime a crear un thread, ademas que tiene la novedad que le han dado una mano de pintura. Espero q les guste...*

















*El contexto*

En mercaderes 

Se encuentra al Frente de la sede de interbank en Arequipa








Y el local de Topy Top








En pierola

Al frente de el Super Pierola y Fasa

No hay fotos -.-

Pd. las dos primeras fotos de Chris


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*La entrada*

















*Ya adentro*







































































*La Salida a Pierola*


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Se ve bonito


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Muy bonito el centro comercial..........


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

En su época hace unos 15 años marco un precedente en lo que a centros comerciales o galerías comerciales se refiere fuera de Lima…Recuerdo en programas de televisión local de hace mas de 12 años que lo marketeaban como el centro comercial mas moderno fuera de Lima…


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por las fotos! Ese centro comercial tiene potencial, pero necesita una remodelación. Sus acabados me parecen algo ordinarios para la fecha.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

YO LO CONOZCO, CADA VEZ QUE VIAJABA A AQP ME IBA AL CC- EL PANORAMICO. 
y se ve bn en las fotos.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
x mercaderes se ve bn chvr
mercaderes es la calle principal del CH de Aqp¿¿?!!!!!!


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Se ve bien moderno ^^


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bueno el CC ya se ve medio viejo, cuando lo hicieron?
Me gusta el local del Interbank, buena la portada, eso si no pasa d moda.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

A pesar de los a;os la gente siempre visita el Panoramico, es muy concurrido.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Me gusta la primera foto, muy bonita la calle!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

J Block said:


> Gracias por las fotos! *Ese centro comercial tiene potencial, pero necesita una remodelación. Sus acabados me parecen algo ordinarios para la fecha.*


Un comentario muy acertado, opino lo mismo ^^


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonita esa calle peatonal, ojala y transformaran así al jirón de la unión en Lima. Pero que no se les ocurra poner adoquines de colores.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Nunca me imagine que el panoramico tendria su thread,, esat galeria era el point en los 90' , recuerdo una tienda que me gustaba mucho que era el paraiso para los aeromodelistas o a los que les gustababa los juguetes a escala.. muy surtida y completa. yo la llenaria de cafetines en el ultimo piso y full conciertos el fin de semana y seria un strip center muy respetable.
Bien tavo


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

panoramico es muy bacan!!
ahi esta calavera tatoo jojo y tbm local de grupos de ANIME!!
la gran via es algo bacan, pero no tanto como el panoramico
chevere!!


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Para los 90 si fue un centro comerical moderno ... fueron las primera escaleras electricas en Arequipa ... ahora como que se quedo en el tiempo y necesitan repotenciarlo .... Pero aun asi me sigue gustando


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

No bastaba con tan solo pintarlo, además que me parece horrible como lo pintaron. La Mercaderes necesita algo con más level, no digo que el Panoramico este mal tampoco, cuando era "peke" (bien peke) me moria por entrar jajaja.

¿Ahora un thread de "La Gran Vía"? jojo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jajaja no creo... lo más resaltante para mi es la forma de su techo y la distribucion del centro.. ademas que estar en mercaderes y ahora con la remodelacion de esta la hace mucho más atractiva para las inversiones


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

En algodón....Eso si me gusta el ascensor panorámico que tiene en su interior.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

LO CONOZCO Y LA VERDAD QUE PARA LA FECHA SOLO SE PUEDE DECIR QUE ESTA MASOMENOS ... NADA MAS


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

JOSE-AQP said:


> Se podría tomar uno o dos pisos para hacer una tienda ancla como Saga, Ripley..Hacer un patio de comidas, tal vez en el último piso hacer una sala de cines…Comprar el local de la comercial, hacer una placita ahí que se integre a este centro comercial, y debajo la placita hacer varios niveles de estacionamientos….


seria bueno si se hiciera una tematica andina con el decorado del panoramico... que sea asi de hermoso como el "Patio del Ekeko"​


----------

